#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές

## xasman2004

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα,

Σε τεχνικό έργο που ανέλαβα(ανακαίνιση) έτυχε να παραγγείλω υλικά(κουφώματα) από την Ουγγαρία. 

Σίγουρα θα τα καταχωρήσω στο Φ2 στον κωδ.341 (συνολικές ενδοκοινοτικές αποκτήσεις). 
Πρέπει να κάνω την ίδια καταχώρηση και στις εκροές(303) και εισροές(353) του Φ2? 

Το ρωτάω αυτό επειδή δεν μεταβάλλεται ο ΦΠΑ λόγω της προηγούμενης καταχώρησης στα 303 κ 353. 

Έχω το δικαίωμα να τα καταχωρήσω μιά και καλή στο σύνολο του έτους με την εκκαθαριστική φπα?

Φυσικά θα ενημερώνεται κάθε μήνα ο πίνακας των ενδοκοινοτικών στην εφαρμογή του.

----------


## accounter

Kαλησπέρα ! 
Πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί oπίνακας VIES μέσα στο TAXISNETμέχρι τις 26 του επόμενου μήνα από την συναλλαγή !


  Καταχωρείς  την συναλλαγή τόσο στο κωδικό 303 καθώς και στο κωδικό 353 . Επίσης ενημερώνεις το κωδικό 341.
Η συναλλαγη απεικονίζεται με βάση το INVOICE στο μήνα που αφορά , και  δεν μπορείς να το καταχωρήσεις απευθείας στην εκκαθαριστική .

----------

